# How Much Water Does A Mist King Use?



## S.P.Q.R (Nov 25, 2006)

Hi gang,

I was wondering how much water a mist king or another automated misting system for Dart Frogs would need. 

I was advised in a previous topic against foggers, it sounds right especially coming from those with experience, so im looking into these auto misters. 

Im worried about having too much water being put into the soil by the mister and having to remove loads of water from the false bottom. 

So, each day, or each week, how much water would an auto misting system put into the terrarium?


Thanks.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

You adjust the amount of water going into the viv to suit requirements.
My misters run 3 times a day for an average of 30 seconds.
Unlike most I have 3 systems running and they`re all set differently.
Remember it`s about having a humid viv, not a wet one.
You need to adjust nozzles to direct the mist where you need it and try to leave dry areas for the frogs.
A couple of vivs would probably go through a couple of litres a week.


Mike


----------



## S.P.Q.R (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks for your response. I will also try to have a more free draining soil. That should keep the soil from become too soggy in the areas that the misters are pointed.


----------

